# Fun, Adult, Discord RP Server!



## Edge077 (Aug 14, 2016)

Heya, FA Forums,

Me and my friends have made a role-playing server over on Discord, and we are looking for other furs to join us!

Zar's Bar and Hotel, is the name. And we're looking for some more furs, who like to either casually roleplay, or just chill out and chat. There are 4 text channels: 3 for RP, and 1 that is meant for just chatting, for any and everyone to switch to whenever they'd like.

Originally there were 50 spots vacant. But with the help of the new people, we now have 35 spots open for people to come in and join!

Now the "fun" part, rules-

1. Must be 18 years or more. We're looking for some older people to join.

2. No ERP, and keep this server SFW-ish. No porn, or anything extremely graphic, that just means more clean up for the mods. If you really have to, please take it to PMs.

3. Keep this chat drama free. We want this place to be a safe haven from all the bad things that's ouside of our bar. If you really need to talk to someone about it, please, PM somebody.

4. Relax, and meet new friends!

If you guys would to be able to join, you just need to add either me, or the other available mod, and tell us that you'd like to join the bar. Our discords are Edge#8570, and Apolar#9158. We will ask for your age, just to confirm you're old enough, and we also are eager to know about you and your sona! So be prepared to tell us about you! We hope to see some new faces!

~Zarish's Personal Puppy, Edge.


----------



## Dakinu (Sep 16, 2016)

This offer still open? I RP a lot but i'm getting a bit tired of my usual haunts.


----------



## SaraPenaflor (Sep 19, 2016)

Add your server by checking the Public option while editing your server. It is best to make people coming in not be able to talk until you give them a rank with permissions. Let us know if people start spamming. Your first stop server, if you are new to Discord. We've got guides for the new & experienced. We also list some essential servers that you should join.Dedicated to helping gamers find others to play with, and providing a fun place to play. Come check us out! Official Looking For Gamers Community.

custom essay writing service


----------

